# I cant eat



## JohnyLee (Feb 10, 2005)

Im wanting to start training, my problem is i just have no appetite. Ive been using

"weider weight gain" but only in the morning as thats when its hardest to eat.

I find it very hard to eat alot when i do eat, i have stomach ulcers aswell so maybe this is why its dificult.

What im wandering is, does anybody know of a good homemade weight gainer that is also a meal replacement for times when its dificult for me to eat.

Thnx


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

yes star... eatin is a pain in the a5s!! i drink as many meals as i can as its easier than eating...

start of with this mate...

50g of oats 2 eggs and a scoop of protien shake all in a blender

when u get used to it,add the amount of oats and eggs

feel free to add a banana/strawberries/mango etc

thats my favorite meal to have when i'm strugglin to eat

hope this helps

Welcome to UK-M mate


----------



## JohnyLee (Feb 10, 2005)

Thanks for that mate, will try that tomorrow. Obviously i cant replace all my meals with it but whats the max times i could have it each day or does it not matter.

thnx


----------



## Carlos901 (Nov 5, 2004)

i was like u m8, before i started training my first meal was like 2:00pm, was skinny as a rake. then i decided to change that as my m8ts was much bigger than me and i was the light weight of the gang. now i try to consume 500 cals of solid food, and 40g of protein every 2 hours. its working great. now im sort of the biggest in my gang. just keep ploding away m8, i know its hard eating, i still find it hard to eat but i force it down, its the only way. once u start to c gains u will be much more dedicated. the best advice is to eat, eat, and eat more.


----------



## dk246 (Jun 19, 2004)

dirty barry said:


> yes star... eatin is a pain in the a5s!! i drink as many meals as i can as its easier than eating...


  burn up less calories:rolleyes:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Dont know about stomach ulsers but I do know that if you dont have food in the stomach you will be in trouble.

Try and keep the meals small and frequent if you can help it.

Avoid anything that gives you heartburn and I have read that ulsers can be caused by bacteria and a simple antibiotic can remedy this.


----------



## ChefX (Jan 10, 2005)

cough cough

have you tried a clean health diet of FOOD yet?


----------



## Lauren (Jan 20, 2005)

It is very hard indeed trying to consume a lot of food daily. You just have to try and force it down and kinda teach yourself to eat at regular times. Try and keep a food jornal and see where your missing out on foods and see how you can mix things around to keep variety high!

Good luck and keep us posted with your progress!


----------



## TYSON (Aug 30, 2004)

When i first started i was told to eat 5 to 6 meals a day which i thought was imposable, also i was told never miss breakfast. I never used to have breakfast so found it very found to eat this. I had to start off with very small amounts as i felt sick when i ate. but over weeks your body will adjust as mine did. I dont try to hard to fit in 6 meals though, 5 is more reasonable for me.

Basically what i am saying is eat very small amounts to start with and slowly add to each meal until you are consuming enough to gain weight. I know its a slow process but as every one keeps telling me it doesnt happen over night


----------



## JohnyLee (Feb 10, 2005)

hackskii said:


> I have read that ulsers can be caused by bacteria and a simple antibiotic can remedy this.


Ive had dozens of medication for it, still it comes back. Im actually waiting for an apointment at the hospital to have one of those tests were a camera is put into me:eek:

And like chefX pointed out, my diet has been very poor all my life because i am a very fussy eater, its a pain in the ass sometimes when i see a nice big plate of food and would love to try it but cant. People dont understand me when i say im hungry but dont have an appetite.

Anyway thanks everyone for there input on this,

One more question, the reason i havnt started using my weights yet is because i feel theres no point when im not eating so the training that i do is just a waste of time. Is it a waste of time?


----------



## ChefX (Jan 10, 2005)

JohnyLee said:


> One more question, the reason i havnt started using my weights yet is because i feel theres no point when im not eating so the training that i do is just a waste of time. Is it a waste of time?


as far as becoming a competitive bodybuilder yeah it would be a waste.

But for health, it is probally the one thing you can do to improve it. The body works as a whole item and is interdependant. Follow?

So working out aka weight training, cardio, stretching and activity, will all lead to a more balanced body and it might just "cure" your dis-ease you are having.

Try to improve your diet

Try to take correcting (balancing) supplements

Try to workout

Try to LIVE!

worry about bodybuilding later on


----------



## JohnyLee (Feb 10, 2005)

Thanks for that,

im not wanting to become a competitive bodybuilder, just tryin to get a bit of shape to me.

Can you recomend any correcting supplements that are worth the money?

Thnx


----------



## ChefX (Jan 10, 2005)

start with

Fish Oils

A whole food multi (source of life by natures way is an example)

apple pectin tabs

its all outlined in my alchemy book


----------



## fits (Feb 3, 2004)

Chef

Did you say you have tried/tested this stuff? http://www.starstuffuk.co.uk/ I used it before with great effect!!! felt more energized, better sleep, didn't suffer hang overs, happier, and every now and then i'd get what i can only describe as a burst of excitement or a 'wave of euphoria ' good stuff!

Stopped using cause of money and because after about 3 to 4 months of using it i stopped feelign the effects, maybe they just just not obvious because i was used to it, but i could not 'feel' it working and money was tight so it went....


----------



## ChefX (Jan 10, 2005)

its an ok product bascially a knockoff of whole food vitamins like source of life


----------



## fits (Feb 3, 2004)

Ok, well it definatly worked, so i'll try the one in your book at the end of the month :beer:


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

drink plenty of water. I drink 1-2 litres in the morning for 3 simple reasons.

1. After a workout, the body is craving for protein. Likewise, the body is craving for water in the morning so feed it.

2. Drinking this amount of water hydrates you

3. Stretches the stomoch that means you can eat more for the rest of the day. The biggest eaters in the world are japanese and only weigh 9 stone. They drink tonnes of water a day and that is how they can eat so much.

Water is highly understimated, after all we are consist of 70% water anway.


----------



## demon (Apr 23, 2003)

Good post Killer.

I find it hard to eat in the morning, but drinking some water is the quickest thing to getting my appetite going.


----------



## JohnyLee (Feb 10, 2005)

I find though when i drink it just bloates me up even more and i cant eat much else.


----------

